# Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?



## SpuselWusel (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe den Luxus, zu Hause in Düsseldorf ein Mittelmeeraquarium zu  haben. Dabei ist es mein jährliches Vergnügen, durch Angeln an der  Brandung, sowie mit Kinderkeschern in den Klippen, nach seltenen Fischen  zu suchen. So habe ich mehrere Drachenköpfe, Brassen und die  wunderschönen Meerjunker im Aquarium mit der Angel, dutzende wertvolle  kleinlebewesen mit dem Kinderkescher gefangen.
Ich habe hoffnungslos durch die Meerbewegung mit der Senke mein Glück versucht, jedoch kaum was gefangen.
Nun stieß ich bei Youtube auf die Fangmethode mit dem Wurfnetz, die  genau das zu sein scheint was ich brauche. Ich locke einen Schwarm  Fische an die Brandung mit Brot oder Fischresten und mit etwas Glück  habe ich 50 Fische im Netz und kann die seltenen raussortieren und den  Rest wieder in Freiheit schicken, ohne dass sie sich verletzen.
Ich würde jedoch ungern dort an der Brandung plötzlich Besuch von der benachbarten Polizeistation bekommen...

Aus meinen Zeilen geht hervor, dass ich nicht vor habe den heimischen  Fischern dort Konkurenz zu machen, ich kann ja höchstens 20 seltene  mittelgroße Fische mit nach Hause nehmen, so dass ich jedes Jahr wieder  dutzende Fische wieder frei lasse.

Weiss jemand ''genau'' wie es sich mit dem Wurfnetzfang in Frankreich am  Mittelmeer verhält? Eigentlich ist das da ziemlich locker und niemanden  interessiert, ob Angelnde irgendwelchse Angelpässe oder so haben...

Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe sehr freuen


----------



## raubangler (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*

Hi,
hatte das Vergnuegen, einen griechischen Wurfnetz-'Angler' ein paar Stunden begleiten zu duerfen.

Die Netze (wenn sie denn vernuenftig sein sollen) sind schweineteuer und die Technik muss man erst einmal erlernen.
Das ist richtig schwer, die Fische in den Wellen zu sehen und dann auch noch das Netz gleichmaessig darueber zu werfen.

Bunte Aquarienfische waren bei der Beute nicht dabei.
Die findet man bei Felsen und so ab 2m in kleinen Schwärmen.

Wie kriegst Du die Fische eigentlich lebend bis zum Aquarium?
Die kippen doch schon im Eimer nach ein paar Minuten um.


----------



## SpuselWusel (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wie kriegst Du die Fische eigentlich lebend bis zum Aquarium?
> Die kippen doch schon im Eimer nach ein paar Minuten um.



Mit einem 120 Liter Plastikbehälter, der ebenfalls mit Pumpe, Abschäumung und UV-Bestrahlung gefiltert wird!

In Frankreich bekommt man überall diese kleinen Stahlnetze, die man untertauchen kann. Die geangelten Fische bleiben somit frisch und putzmunter und werden am Ende nur noch im Eimer mit frischen Meerwasser zum Wohnmobil und dem Behälter transportiert!

Wieder zum Thema: *Ist das Wurfnetzfischen in der Brandung für Touristen in Südfrankreich erlaubt?*


----------



## prime caster 01 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*

Hallo Leute

Habe auch schon überlegt op ich mir son Wurfnetz zu holen.
So vom boot wen die Makrelen da sind oder halt von der Brandung müste eigenlich gut gehen weil es ja nin Oberflechen Fisch ist.

Könnt ihr mir einz empfehlen ?


----------



## SpuselWusel (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Habe auch schon überlegt op ich mir son Wurfnetz zu holen.
> So vom boot wen die Makrelen da sind oder halt von der Brandung müste eigenlich gut gehen weil es ja nin Oberflechen Fisch ist.
> ...



Bitte beim eigentlichen Thema bleiben, ob es in Südfrankreich am Mittelmeer für Touristen erlaubt ist!


----------



## kerasounta (14. August 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*

Das ist alles Auslegungssache....

bin mir sicher das es auch in Frankreich nicht erlaubt ist..

wenne aber nachts lsogehst und das Netz spannst und nach 3 stunden wieder zusammenholst wird sich keiner beschweren..

aufpassen musste aber auf Badegäste oder Nachtbader..

das ist schon oft inne hopse gegangen.... mit netz fängste immer was


----------



## Seeringler (14. August 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Das ist alles Auslegungssache....
> 
> bin mir sicher das es auch in Frankreich nicht erlaubt ist..
> 
> ...



Er redet nicht über ein Stellnetz, sondern ein *Wurf*netz!
Mit "Netz" spannen und "nach 3 Stunden" wieder einholen ist da nichts! 

"Netze legen" wird aber auch in Frankreich nur Fischern erlaubt sein, das Wurfnetz ist da aber sicher nicht automatisch eingeschlossen, nur weil es auch ein Netz ist.

In Italien ist das Wurfnetz wie die Angel oder Harpune ein "Sportgerät" (pesca sportiva).

Leider kenne ich mich mit der Gesetzeslage in FR nicht aus, zudem ja auch noch die Frage ist, wie es für Touristen ausschaut.


----------



## kerasounta (14. August 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*

habe das Wurfnetz total überlesen..


das sollte nun wirklich erlaubt sein.....es sei denn man benutzt es illegal...so wie ich mal gesehen in Greece...wo die bootsfischer nen Kreis machten und einer vin beiden mit den rudern auf die Meeresoberfläche die Fische aufschreckten um dann im Netz zu landen..

ich habe ein NEtz ausgelegt mit nem Freund in Griechenland und das ist strengstens verboten...

es war im Frühling und es warne kein Touristen am Strand die in Gefahr kommen könnten..

mit Harpune fischen ist in Griechenland nur tagsüber erlaubt...
in der Nacht verboten mit Taschenlampe 1


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2012)

*AW: Fischen mit dem Wurfnetz am Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich?*



SpuselWusel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe den Luxus, zu Hause in Düsseldorf ein Mittelmeeraquarium zu haben. Dabei ist es mein jährliches Vergnügen, durch Angeln an der Brandung, sowie mit Kinderkeschern in den Klippen, nach seltenen Fischen zu suchen. So habe ich mehrere Drachenköpfe, Brassen und die wunderschönen Meerjunker im Aquarium mit der Angel, dutzende wertvolle kleinlebewesen mit dem Kinderkescher gefangen.
> Ich habe hoffnungslos durch die Meerbewegung mit der Senke mein Glück versucht, jedoch kaum was gefangen.
> ...


 


*Ist die private Einfuhr lebender Fische überhaupt*
*erlaubt? #c*


----------

